# Anyone have a pasture-vac?



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

bumping


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

They are pricey. A much cheaper alternative is to drag an old box spring behind a mower or quad to scatter the manure so it can dry, then a few days later use a riding mower with twin baggers on behind. Set the mower deck as low as you safely can and it will pick up a lot of the dry manure. The box spring is free and if you have a riding mower the bag attacment is under $500. I think the pasture vacs run close to $2000


----------



## Tianimalz (Jan 6, 2009)

Saddlebag said:


> They are pricey. A much cheaper alternative is to drag an old box spring behind a mower or quad to scatter the manure so it can dry, then a few days later use a riding mower with twin baggers on behind. Set the mower deck as low as you safely can and it will pick up a lot of the dry manure. The box spring is free and if you have a riding mower the bag attacment is under $500. I think the pasture vacs run close to $2000


That is a great idea....

Jeez why didn't I think of that sooner?! Here I was spreading my pasture all by hand with a rake!! :evil: 

I officially love you :lol:


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

That's not a bad idea, but here it is very wet for much of the year so I don't know if it would work. I was considering starting a business, and charging people a monthly fee to come in and vaccuum their pasture. Then I could also sell the manure, or if they want to keep it themselves just charge a bit more. I'm wondering if this sounds like a viable idea?


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I don't know of anyone that would want to BUY manure. Around here, everyone and their brother is trying to give it away before they end up paying someone to haul it off.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Oh that's weird- here I have people waiting in line to buy it and could sell as much as I could get hold of.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

Hahahaha....I've heard of those. But, I have enough trouble vacuuming my house, much less my pasture!


----------



## hobbyhorse (Feb 20, 2010)

I currently compost the manure and my co-workers come out and fill up their trash cans and use it for their gardens. If I bag it for them I charge a $1.00 a bag. They choose to bring their own shovels. My supply is still piling up faster than they can shovel.


----------



## KatieQ (Apr 4, 2011)

Where I live gardening is a local passion, and people can't get enough of the stuff. I don't even compost it- just pile it by the driveway and they come in and pick it up themselves for $20. a truckload. My pile disappears weekly, and I have only told a few people so far. I could also sell it in bulk to the local garden center.


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

Be careful of people saying something is a good idea, especially when you're the one laying out the money and they're not. You'd need to charge about $60hr to pay for gas, your time and equipment repair. I know of few people who are willing to pay that for manure removal.


----------



## gunslinger (Sep 17, 2011)

I bought a newerspreader.....all my piles are recycled....I also use a drag harrow, points up, and gently spread the ones in the pasture that don't get put in the spreader.


----------

